# Weapon self defense



## MBuzzy (Jul 4, 2008)

What types of weapons self defense does your school teach?  What rank do they teach it at?

Do you find that this helps your students with their empty handed ho sin sul or does the empty handed help with the weapon self defense?


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 4, 2008)

We do both knife and bong defense.  

Personally, I think that the weapons defense is much harder without a very solid base in empty handed ho sin sul.  It does tend to help a bit with the empty handed stuff.  Since the weapon is just an extension of the attacker, understanding how the joint locks work is essential.


----------



## Montecarlodrag (Jul 4, 2008)

Weapons self defense is taught from Red belt and up. However, we teach it earlier to women, because we have a special training program for them.

You must have good self defense skills before attempting weapons defense.

The most important thing we teach our students is try to stay away from weapons on the first place, because when you have a knife on you throat or a gun pointing at your head there is very little you can do.
The key is to react fastly when you watch the attacker to seize a knife with the intention of hurt you with it (before he tries to do it). 

There is no miracle technique to defend against a weapon. Maybe against a nunchaku, a staff or something like that, but against blades or fire arms there is very little chance.

Regards.


----------



## Ian wallace (Jul 14, 2008)

We teach knife self defence at red belt first gup at this stage the student has enough confidence in their techniques to grasp them, we then teach bong self defence, at Cho Dan Bo level to understand the technical side of there previous bong hyungs, then we teach the short stick hyung along with some self defence techniques to better understand the weapon, weapons are better understood when training as much as possible on the self defence strategy that your association has, good luck with them they are a joy to learn.


----------

